# Golden Eagle Revolution



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

If you have the specs you should be able to get one at your local pro shop.
It is not a real old bow.

Good Luck


----------



## FloridaCracker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately we only have one shop in Tampa and that is where I was when it popped... they didn't have anything for me there. Thanks for the pointer, though.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

lancaster archery sell cables 80 inchers with ends too


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

FloridaCracker said:


> Yeah, unfortunately we only have one shop in Tampa and that is where I was when it popped... they didn't have anything for me there. Thanks for the pointer, though.


If your left handed id sell ya a Revolution for 50bucks


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

The Revolutions I have seen all have flastflite (or synthetic style) stings and cables. The Golden Eagle Evolution had steel cables and teardrops, but the Revolution (at least the bows I have seen) had synthetic cables.


----------



## MCArchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*Golden Eagle Cables*

We have cable stock for many of the old Golden Eagle. Give me a call and we'll see if yours is one that we have parts for.


----------

